# Fulton Plane Fanatic



## Red5hft (Dec 20, 2018)

Here is my Fulton hand plane family to date. Fulton Tool Co. brand was launched by Sears, Roebuck and Co. in the fall of 1902 offering circular (wood mill) saw blades and handsaws. In the fall of 1904, the line of Fulton tools was expanded with a broad line of hand planes manufactured by Sargent & Co. 

Manufactured mostly by Sargent & Co. and Millers Falls Co., Fulton served as the premier line of hand tools offered by Sears, Roebuck and Co. for 4 decades. The Fulton line was phased out in 1944 in favor of Sears, Roebuck and Co. latest in house brand, Craftsman.

The type study is going well and I have recently acquired a first edition Fulton plane from 1904-09 (No. 7 size far right). Also a rare Fulton combination plane made by Sargent Tool Co. (back right), only offered from 1925-27. This combination plane was chromium coated to inhibit rust, rather than the more expensive nickel plating. 

I am very excited to finally be able to document and accurately place these fine historic tools on a timeline, something never available for the complete line of Fulton planes. 

If you have a Fulton plane and would like to share photos with me to assist with my study, I will respond with any information I have on where your plane may fit in history. Please include the dimensions of the plane, clear photos of the complete plane, iron trademark, bed and cheek markings, depth adjuster, lateral adjuster and frog face. 

Email: [email protected]

Also below are a couple of photos of other planes that have found new homes in the hands of genuine enthusiasts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think it's great!*

It's really great that you have preserved a bit of hand tool history! I still have my first handplane a 14" Miller's Falls, from the 1960's while I was in high school. My grandfather left me a wooden body plane which is a shop decoration, but still preserved. Nice collection! :smile2:


----------

